# CMSG / Armatura JuJutsu 1st premotion test.



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcAgX9UpX-A


This is our first belt test since breaking off and starting our own Dojo last year.

 He went for green belt/4th Kyu and did well overall.

 Some of the attacks were not what we desired but to be fair 2 of the 3 Uke's were white belts, the guy who needs to learn to be meaner with the attacks has only been with us 2 months, so I giv him props for showing up and lending his body to the cause.

 Enjoy.


----------

